# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Rapberry Pi Robot - Prettty Amazing

## Brian_Krassenstein

Paolo Negrini has created a self-balancing, one-eyed, 3D printing, Raspeberry Pi robot.  Boy was that a mouth full... Besides the electronics, nuts, bolts, and screws, pretty much the entire thing has been 3D printed using an Ultimake 3D printer.  Negrini who learned a ton from this 9 month project has plans to continue to refine and further develop his 3D printed robot.  More details on his plans can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/16435/3d-printed-raspberry-pi-robot

Check out some images of this incredible Raspberry Pi robot below.  What are your thoughts?  Do you have any pointers for Negrini?

----------

